
Ask HN: How hot is it? - bjourne
How hot is it in your part of the world? Where I live (Stockholm) it is very hot. Temperatures have been at 30 degrees or higher since late May and it has hardly rained. It is definitely the hottest summer by a big margin I have experienced&#x2F;suffered through.<p>What are your coping strategies? Doing productive work in this heat is almost impossible.
======
fuball63
It is very hot here in Cincinnati too in the 80's and 90's F; I think we are
undergoing a global heat wave.

I heard an interesting story on the radio about productivity and heat:
[https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2018/07/23/6298717...](https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2018/07/23/629871725/why-
a-drop-of-4-degrees-made-a-big-difference-for-a-garment-makers-bottom-line)

